# Deer Stand ?



## ruquick

Has anyone had any luck using 2x2's to frame a 4x8 blind? I was going to use 2x4's but I need it to be as light as possible because of the location where I am going to set it up. It can only be accessed by ATV. I have never used 2x2's so I don't have any experience with them. Do you think it will be solid enough to stay together when I pull it up on 12' 4x4's? I have a set of elevators for the base. I used 2x6's with 3/4" plywood for the base and 2x2's with 3/8" for the walls. I plan on using corrugated tin for the roof.

If I cant pull it up assembled I can easily separate it into sections that can be lifted up and assembled.

Here is some photos of my progress so far:


----------



## Tslick

2X2s are plenty. After attaching the plywood it becomes very rigid. No Worries.

The last two I built I used a 2X2 frame, skinned with 3/16" exterior luann plywood glued to the 2X2 frame, and covered with foam and stucco finish. Capped that with a metal roof and installed aluminum single hung windows. I know, a little over the top but saves on propane when it's cold.LOL Install a shooting shelf across the long side facing the feeder and a cocktail shelf below for effect. Not a bad dig. Oh yeah, don't forget the Crown Royal sand bags for binos and camera rests. Nice work.


----------



## CHARLIE

2X2's are fine..

Charlie


----------



## BigBuck

*2X2s*

Yep, they are fine, just be sure to screw/nail and glue. 
Looks great so far!
BB


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Shelves, coathooks, and don't forget the drapes in earth tones.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

Your blind looks great. As stated above, 2X2s will work fine. I used them in a 4X4 blind and they really cut back on the weight.

Be sure to post up some pics of your finished product!


----------



## M16

I would have added a bit more pitch to the roof.


----------



## Josh5

Company firewall has your pic turned off. 
Another thing to think about besides the stucco and double hung windows.  Is the metal strips, hurricane clips (?) HD and Lowes has them. From your wall to your base will add plenty of strength, if you are concerned with that. And they don't weigh much.


----------



## Marshman

If you also like to use your blind for hunting ( LOL ) add a removable board runing from the shelf in front to a 2x2 nailed across the back, like a chair rail. When your shot presents itself, you adjust the location of the board under your strong side arm to help steady your shot. After you get used toit, between that and the Crown Royal sandbag, you'll be pleasantly surprised at how much more stable your shot is.

Looks real nice by the way!

MM


----------



## Dwight

Always, Always, Always put screws on side wall to hang binock's and hang your bags. and put shelf's above window and shelf beside you for your drink. Nothing like bunch of clothes on and bending over to get drink off floor. or wanting to lay down and can't because to much stuff on floor.


----------



## backlashingcooger

BigBuck said:


> Yep, they are fine, just be sure to screw/nail and glue.
> Looks great so far!
> BB


 Like he says ,be sure and use drywall screws,,,they will really hold it together far better than nails...


----------



## ruquick

I sure am glad to hear everyone say the 2x2's will work. I spent about $60+ on good deck screws and I also used Liquid nails for extra insurance. I should have time to finish it next week. This stand will be like a condo compared to the other 4 stands I normally use.

This is what I have been using.









This is where I am going to put the 4x8 stand.

















I have allot of work ahead of me. I purchased some Spring Deer Mix and extra Iron & Clay Cowpeas from Turner Seed last week. I need to set the stand up, till and plant before it gets too late.

Thanks for everyone's input and comments :cheers:


----------



## RubenZamora

Most productions blinds are made with 2x2's. Like others said, once its all tied together the structure is very solid. Looks good! Dolly destroyed my 4x4 blind so I'm gonna remake one thats 4x8 with a fold down bed so I can sleep in it.


----------



## llred

what no stall for the toilet?


----------



## ruquick

I'm getting closer to finishing. I had a chance to work on the deer stand today. It does feel solid now that all the walls are tied together. I need to finish the windows, install a handle and latch for the door, get the tin for the roof, carpet the interior and paint it (still alot to do). Oh.....and the hard part ...... take it to the woods and set it up!

Here is a few more picture of my progress.


----------



## Viking48

No problem with 2 X 2's - had a 4X6 framed with 'em and 1/2" plywood that lasted nearly 20 years until Hurricane Rita put a tree through it. Unfortunately, it wasn't that tough.


----------



## Swampus

Good job on the construction--Gonna be way strong enough.


----------



## M16

Maybe it's just me but I like to put my window hinges on the bottom of the window. That way the window folds down making a good shooting rest. It's also less work as you don't have to design a way to hold the window up.


----------



## RubenZamora

Try to treat it as well. And Put double latches on the door because from experience, after years, the door will warp a bit and bend outward at the top or bottom causing a way for wasp to get in. So I like to put a latch on top and bottom.


----------



## ZenDaddy

Marshman said:


> If you also like to use your blind for hunting ( LOL ) add a removable board runing from the shelf in front to a 2x2 nailed across the back, like a chair rail. When your shot presents itself, you adjust the location of the board under your strong side arm to help steady your shot. After you get used toit, between that and the Crown Royal sandbag, you'll be pleasantly surprised at how much more stable your shot is.
> 
> Looks real nice by the way!
> 
> MM


That is a great idea. I'm going to incorporate it into my next blind. Thanks for posting!


----------



## llred

Are you going to put it on some sort of skids to pull it or have it on a trailer?


----------



## Timemachine

Hinge on top of the window is the way to go. That's so when you prop open the window, it shades it. Easy on the eyes, easy on the scope and keeps the sun off your face so the critters don't see ya.


----------



## RubenZamora

Timemachine said:


> Hinge on top of the window is the way to go. That's so when you prop open the window, it shades it. Easy on the eyes, easy on the scope and keeps the sun off your face so the critters don't see ya.


Also helps in case its drizzling


----------



## ruquick

llred said:


> Are you going to put it on some sort of skids to pull it or have it on a trailer?


I can't get a truck or trailer where its going. Its hard enough getting through the creek on an ATV. I made it where I can disassemble it in six pieces. When I get it where I want it I will assemble it. Then the plan is to put it up on 12' 4x4's (I have a set of elevators for it). I don't know if its going to work out that way but that's the plan. I might have to get some pulleys so the ATV can pull it up.



> Originally Posted by *Timemachine*
> _Hinge on top of the window is the way to go. That's so when you prop open the window, it shades it. Easy on the eyes, easy on the scope and keeps the sun off your face so the critters don't see ya._


That's what I was thinking. I am going to put some strips of flashing or rubber above the windows to keep water from coming in around the hinges.


----------



## ruquick

I'm getting closer :dance:

By the way ...... The pink survey string is just temporary so I can paint.


----------



## llred

Looks great man. Are you going to put any kind of bolt locks or hook locks on the inside to lock the windows? They have helped me a few times on my stand to keep the windows from banging when the wind hits them. Also helps keep the critters from getting in.


----------



## Doc C

Any updates pics?


----------



## MoonShadow

If you don't mind my asking, what's the dimension from floor to bottom of your window? 39 inches?


----------



## MoonShadow

Also, nice looking hunting blind! I need to get working on mine.


----------



## Redfishr

4x6 is fine, thats a monster of a blind. It looks great.
We actually build ours 5x5. It gives you more leg room.


----------



## ruquick

Doc C said:


> Any updates pics?


I got side tracked! I started working on the food plot where the blind is going. My plan is to finish building the blind next week if they don't call me out for overtime. It will still be another month before I can take it to the woods and set it up. I also have a rod I need to finish building in my free time :spineyes:.



MoonShadow said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what's the dimension from floor to bottom of your window? 39 inches?


The bottom of the windows are 40" from the floor. Overall dimensions are 31"x12".

Here is a few pictures of the plot we (my wife, dad "TripleGrip" and myself) worked on this past weekend. One of these days I will have to build a bridge so I can get a tractor across the creek. It was ruff doing this with a MTD tiller and a chainsaw.


----------



## backlashingcooger

Use drywall screws instead of nails...it will stay tight for years...and liquid nails if you really want it tight....


----------



## Main Frame 8

I prefer the Deckmate screws myself. Never had one back out or rust with any application I've used them for.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*needs a bigger window*

Your gonna need a bigger window for that 16,000 btu A.C. window unit to fit.


----------



## redduck

Over hang the tin roof so as to help keep rain from dripping in windows.


----------



## KIKO

*Need plywood?*

A friend of mine has 48" x 37" 1/2" thick plywood CDX left form windstorm panels. I think he wants $2.00 ea.

PM me if interested.

Kiko


----------



## snappy3923

We use 2 x 2's on everything and run liquid nails down each piece between plywood and frame. I have had tower blinds blow over and other than very minor repairs, they ride it out great.


----------



## ruquick

We (my Wife, Son, Dad "TripleGrip" and myself ) put the stand up this weekend. Here is a few pictures of the finished project. The food plot looks great too!


----------



## Profish00

nice house...


----------



## Goags

Great series of pics! Ya'll are gonna enjoy that blind. Kudos for the food plot, too!


----------



## Randsims

that one looks like it took some work,, now time to enjoy it.


----------



## ruquick

Debbie Cadene said:


> I realize this is an older post, but I'm hoping you might get back to it. I am in the midst of putting together a 4x4 hunting blind, with slanted roof. I am debating weather or not to add the panels to the frame, then assemble, or just put the frame up, then add the walls. My dilemma is the darn roof. I see you did three sides, then added the roof. is this the way to go? Thanks in advance.
> Debbie.


The roof was the hardest part of the assembly since it was so big. Getting it up there without getting cut by the tin was the major concern. We were tired from hauling all the materials back there and assembling it in the heat. I will do it the same way if I ever have to replace it (put three sides up then add the roof).

The stand was knocked over in a tornado in 2011 but survived the fall. One of the neighbors with a tractor was able to get back there and we pulled it back up. The fall bent the tin on the back side but it all stayed together and didn't even leak. The stand is still going strong today.


----------



## ENB

Cool stand. Nice food plot.


----------



## gary.curlin

That's why you paint the bottom... It makes a better pic when it blows over. Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

